# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Petcube Camera, interactive wireless pet camera, Petcube, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Petcube, Inc.

Home page - petcube.com/cam

"Petcube Bites + Petcube Play: Treat & Care for Pets Remotely" on Kickstater

"Petcube — stay closer to your pet" on Kikstarter

----------


## Airicist

Petcube on Kickstarter 

 Published on Sep 24, 2013




> Petcube was featured in Forbes, TechCrunch, Wired, Wall Street Journal, CNet, NBC news, BBC, Fast Company, ABC News, Popular Science, TheNextWeb, PandoDaily, Huffington Post, Macrumors, TUAW, 9 to 5 Mac and many more!

----------


## Airicist

Petcube Camera: Stay connected to your pets when you are not at home 

 Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Petcube Camera is a home Wi-Fi camera for pet owners that lets you watch, talk and play with your pet from your smartphone, no matter where you are. Through Petcube mobile app you can share access to your pet with family, friends or anyone on Petcube network.

----------


## Airicist

Petcube Camera Unboxing 

Published on Dec 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Nyan petcube

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> My two cats playing with Petcube. From time to time

----------


## Airicist

Petcube for shelters

Published on Jul 14, 2015




> Petcube is committed to help shelters and rescue groups save animals and find them new loving homes.
> 
> Join our Petcube for Shelters program to discover new ways to adopt more pets, collect donations and engage with your local community.
> 
> Feel free to signup your shelter here: https://petcube.com/petcube-for-shelters
> 
> Participating shelters: Hopalong, Muttville, Saving Grace, Northeast Animal Rescue, Cat Cafe San Diego, Wonder Cat Rescue
> Umbrella of Hope, Wylder's Holistic Pet Centers & Rescue, 
> Inland Valley Humane Society & SPCA, Rancho Coastal Humane, West Valley Animal Shelter, Wags and Licks. More coming.

----------


## Airicist

What People Say About Petcube Camera

Published on Jul 20, 2015




> The Petcube Camera is the first gadget that allows pet owners to watch, talk to and play with their pets from their smartphone, no matter where they are.
> 
> You can try our mobile apps (Android and iOS) for free and play community shared cats and dogs and shelters pets. Petcube operates in 20+ US shelters and couple of cat cafes.

----------


## Airicist

Proof of Cats and Dogs Loving Laser Toys Insanely

Published on Jul 31, 2015




> Pets and lasers are always fun for both laser-chaser and laser-player (i.g. the person who controls the red beam). First, the laser game is a great boredom-buster. Secondly, it’s a good exercise for a well-fed Fido or Fluffy. Finally, it’s a never-ending source of the funniest animal videos on the internet.

----------


## Airicist

Petcube camera reviews

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> The Petcube Camera is the first gadget that allows pet owners to watch, talk to and play with their pets from their smartphone, no matter where they are.

----------


## Airicist

Watch your animals from anywhere with Petcube

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> Anna Escher interviews the CEO of Petcube Yaroslav Azhnyuk about funding and Petcubes flagship product.

----------


## Airicist

Petcube iOS App Redesigned & More Rewarding

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> The highly anticipated update to our Petcube App for iOS is finally here. The Petcube 3.0 update for iOS comes with a redesigned user interface, and new features for the camera - motion and sound detection with notifications, and autoplay mode for the interactive laser toy. Coming soon to Android.
> 
> For iOS devices, download the Petcube App from the App Store.
> For Android devices, download the Petcube App from the Google Play Store.
> 
> The Petcube app is designed to work with the award-winning Petcube Camera, the most coveted interactive pet camera on the market.

----------


## Airicist

Petcube camera keeps you connected to your pet

Published on Mar 18, 2016




> In a perfect world, you and your pet are inseparable—always together. But reality hits you—you have a job, a business, and other responsibilities. Thankfully, there’s a Petcube Camera to keep you and your pet close. No more goodbyes. Only hellos. And lots of fun.
> 
> Watch, talk to, and play with your pet on your phone. Download the Petcube app for iOS and Android. The app is designed to work with the award-winning Petcube Camera.

----------


## Airicist

Petcube Play: Have fun with your pet with this next generation camera

Published on Jul 19, 2016




> Petcube Play promotes play and exercise with your pet, using the built-in interactive laser toy and advanced camera features. Remotely play with you pet by dragging or tapping your finger on the Petcube app screen to move the laser dot. See, talk to and have fun with your pet anytime, anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Petcube Bites + Petcube Play: treat & care for pets remotely

Published on Jul 19, 2016




> Petcube creates products that enable people to virtually care for their pets and always feel connected. We're proudly returning to Kickstarter to reimagine pet care again with two new interactive cameras that let you care for your pets remotely 24/7. Petcube Bites to treat and reward, Petcube Play for play and exercise.

----------


## Airicist

Enjoy more playtime & treats with the Petcube Alexa Skill

Published on Nov 28, 2017




> Petcube cameras now work with Amazon Alexa-enabled devices to make caring for your pet even easier! Use the Petcube skill for Alexa for hands-free control without having to pull out your phone! Ask Alexa to fling treats or play with your pet through voice commands.

----------

